# Acer Predator XB281HK starkes Tearing



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

erst einmal hoffe ich das ich hier richtig bin, auch habe ich die Sufu benutzt aber leider konnte mir nichts helfen deshalb noch einmal mein Problem in Schriftform.

Hardware:

- I9 9900K
- Gainward RTX 2080Ti
- Asus Maximus Hero XI Z390 WiFi
- Gskill Trident Z RGB 32GB 3000er
- Samsung M.2 970 EVO, SSD 860 EVO 1 TB
- Monitor Acer Predator XB281HK 4K 60Hz G-Sync verbunden mit DP

Soviel dazu, Problematik an der ich wirklich langsam verzweifle ist sehr Starkes Tearing.

Spiele in denen Tearing auftritt: Fortnite, CSS, CS:GO, Wolrd of Warcraft, Call of Duty Black Ops 4, Unreal Tournament usw... also in allen Spielen.

Nun zu den Einstellungen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung: Alles auf Standard, G-Sync ist Aktiv im Vollbildmodus (alle Spiele werden nur in Vollbildmodus gespielt), V-Sync nur Aktiv wenn´s in Game eingestellt wird.

Egal welches Spiel ich starte tritt heftiges Tearing auf trotz G-Sync an, ich habe für mich alle ersichtlichen Einstellungen durch getestet und bekomme es nur einigermaßen mit V-Sync in den Griff. Auch die Einstellung V-Sync Schnell bringt heftigen Input Lag mit.
Mit V-Sync habe ich allerdings den riesen Nachtteil von Input lag der so Stark ist das man keinen Shooter spielen kann, selbst beim MMO WOW macht es keinen Spaß.

Hat jemand erfahren mit diesem Monitor bzw. sogar Die selben Probleme und kann mir helfen? Dem wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ich bin wirklich mit meinem Wissen am Ende.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Wenn du die fps nicht auf 60 begrenzt, wirst du immer tearing haben.
Also entweder Gsync+Vsync, so ist es von Nvidia eigentlich vorgesehen, im Treiber aktivieren oder fps mit zB MSI Afterburner begrenzen.
Da du anscheinend viele Shooter spielst, würde ich soweiso eher einen 144Hz+ Monitor empfehlen.


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Moin JoM79,

Ja ich hatte sowieso vor mir noch einen 2 Monitor mit WQHD und 165HZ zu kaufen.

FPS habe ich auch schon begrenzt auf 60/59 hat nichts gebracht ist sogar noch schlimmer geworden.
Gsync+Vsync an habe ich auch schon getestet - unspielbar da heftiger Input Lag.
MSI Afterburner erkennt meine Gainward Phoenix GS 2080Ti nicht.

Vorher hatte ich einen alten Acer mit 1920x1080P 60HZ und eine 1080Ti dort war kein Tearing vorhanden, es kann ja nicht sein das der neue 4K Predator so Probleme macht ?
Ja klar für Shooter ist einer mit 144HZ+ besser/Optimal aber ich möchte auch mal ein COD Black Ops4 z.b auf 4K Spielen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. November 2018)

Ich nehme an, dass der Treiber aktuell ist. Außerdem haue mal das Framelimit per RTSS rein (geht auch ohne Afterburner) - und nicht etwa anderweitig und Vsync in den 3D-Einstellungen vom Nvidia-Treiber - und nicht im Spiel.


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Jep Treiber Aktuell 416.94.
Sobald ich Vsync in den 3D Einstellungen an mache, habe ich Heftigen Input Lag - Unspielbar sowie in den Treiber Einstellungen und in Game.

Das mit dem RTSS werde ich sofort Testen, auf genau 60HZ oder 59HZ ?


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Also mit RTSS auf 60Hz begrenzt unverändert Tearing. 
Ab 54Hz verschwindet es fast Völlig - Läuft aber nicht mehr so Flüssig
Vsync habe ich auch versucht - aber Heftigen Input Lag.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Bei 54fps sollte garkein tearing zu sehen sein.
Aber wie schon gesagt, ein 144Hz+ Monitor wäre für dich wohl besser geeignet.


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Okay, @iWebi kann man ein Hardware defekt nicht ausschließen bei mir ?


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Aber du hast genau den selben Monitor ?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem 60Hz über 100 FPS kein tearing.



Wie synchronisierst du da?


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

Nutze mal vom Afterburner das OSD.

Wichtig hier sind die FPS, Temperatur der GPU, die Auslastung der GPU und die Taktrate der einzelne Kerne.
Kannst auch die Auslastung der einzelne Kerne mit einfügen und auch die Temperatur davon.

Denn du solltest mal im Spiel schauen wie sich...
1. Die Auslastung der GPU verhält.
2. Die Auslastung und der Takt der Kerne
3. Die Temperatur der Kerne

Das kann dann etwa so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann glaube ich das dir nicht ganz bekannt ist was  Tearing sind, denn diese entstehen meist nur dann wenn die FPS die Hz des Monitors überschreiten. 
Oberhalb der Hz des Monitors arbeitet G-Sync nicht mehr, es ist auch nicht dazu da um die FPS daran zu hindern das die Hz des Monitors nicht überschritten werden. Hierzu muss schon V-Sync oder FPS-Limiter genutzt werden. Es wird oft von ImpulLag mit V-Sync gesprochen. Ich habe noch nie was davon bemerken können, möchte es aber nicht ausschließen.

Mit meinem Monitor bin ich auch auf 120 Hz beschränkt und hier stelle ich normalerweise die Einstellungen so das ich knapp unterhalb von 120 Hz bleibe. Also so das ich weder die FPS Limitieren muss noch V-Sync nutzen muss. Du könntest daher innerhalb von Spielen die Skalierung so weit hoch setzen das deine Grafikkarte wieder hoch belastet wird. Mit einem FPS Limit oder V-Sync wird es aber auch dazu kommen das die Grafikkarte nicht voll ausgelastet wird und dann nicht auf die 99% kommt.

Zudem musst du auch schauen ob deine CPU oder GPU zu heiß wird und ggf. den Takt zurück fährt um nicht noch heißer zu werden.
Daher auch mit dem OSD  im Spiel den Takt und Temperatur im Auge behalten.

Es kann auch sein (eher unwahrscheinlich) das deine Spannungswandler zu heiß werden und deine CPU herunter getaktet wird.
Also du musst hierzu einiges noch nachgehen.

Tearing sind zwei Bilder die zu früh gleichzeitig am Bildschirm angezeigt werden und mit schnellen Bewegungen sich dann das Bild etwas verreißt.
Ruckler oder der Gleichen hat nichts mit Tearing was zu tun.

Mit BO4 gibt es momentan aber oft Ruckler wo nur in Zeitlupe gespielt wird, das liegt aber dann wenn Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet ist und die FPS auch da sind nicht am System selber sondern an deren Server wenn sie wiedermal überlastet sind. Kommt leider oft am Wochenende oder zur Spätenstunde wenn wieder viel los ist mit diesem Spiel vor. Daher richte dich nicht an diesen Spiel. BF5 hingegen läuft super was deren Server anbelangt. Hiernach kannst du dich gut richten und dieses Spiel ist auch sehr CPU Lastig.

So war es letztens an einem Wochenende mit BO4.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGAurD1vTQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Video habe ich das OSD nicht an, aber das Spiel zeigt von sich aus die FPS oben an und es ruckelt wie verrückt zum Teil.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Wenn du bei 60Hz und 100fps nicht synchronisierst, hast du tearing.
Ganz einfach, ohne Synchronisierung hat man immer tearing.


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Was meinst du jetzt damit? Ich hab nur die Option V-Sync an oder aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Fall 1: Du stehst bei Aldi an der Kasse, die Kassiererin schiebt 100 Artikel über den Scanner. Du bist aber nicht so schnell und kannst zur selben Zeit nur 60 Artikel aufnehmen, die anderen 40 Artikel landen auf dem Boden.

Fall 2 V-Sync: Die Kassiererin richtet sich an deine Geschwindigkeit und schiebt nur 60 Artikel über den Scanner, du kannst alle aufnehmen und es landen keine Artikel auf dem Boden.
Fall 3 G-Sync: Du bist so langsam das du nur 30 Artikel aufnehmen kannst, die Kassiererin richtet sich an dich und schiebt auch nur 30 Artikel über den Scanner.
Fall 4 G-Sync: Du kannst nur 60 Artikel aufnehmen, die Kassiererin schiebt 100 Artikel über den Scanner, 40 davon landen wieder auf dem Boden da kein V-Sync aktiv ist oder FPS nicht beschränkt werden.


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

Fall 4: Zwei Kassiererin schieben 200 Artikel über den Scanner, hiervon landen 140 Artikel auf dem Boden... 
Fall 5 mit V-Sync: Beide Kassiererin langweilen sich und sind am Gähnen weil du so lahm bist....


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Fall 1: Du stehst bei Aldi an der Kasse, die Kassiererin schiebt 100 Artikel über den Scanner. Du bist aber nicht so schnell und kannst zur selben Zeit nur 60 Artikel aufnehmen, die anderen 40 Artikel landen auf dem Boden.
> 
> Fall 2 V-Sync: Die Kassiererin richtet sich an deine Geschwindigkeit und schiebt nur 60 Artikel über den Scanner, du kannst alle aufnehmen und es landen keine Artikel auf dem Boden.
> Fall 3 G-Sync: Du bist so langsam das du nur 30 Artikel aufnehmen kannst, die Kassiererin richtet sich an dich und schiebt auch nur 30 Artikel über den Scanner.
> Fall 4 G-Sync: Du kannst nur 60 Artikel aufnehmen, die Kassiererin schiebt 100 Artikel über den Scanner, 40 davon landen wieder auf dem Boden da kein V-Sync aktiv ist oder FPS nicht beschränkt werden.


So leider nicht korrekt, da die Bilder bei 60Hz und 100fps nicht verworfen werden.
Ist auch kein gutes Beispiel.
Bleiben wir doch einfach beim Monitor.
Fangen wir der Einfachheit halber beim günstigsten Fall an.
Das Bild  kommt genau dann an, wenn der Monitor ein neues Bild aufbaut.
Das dauert bei 60Hz jetzt 16,7ms.
Schafft die Grafikkarte jetzt aber 100fps, dann kommt von ihr alle 10ms ein neues Bild.
Heisst, der Monitor stellt ab der Stelle das neue Bild dar.

Bewegt sich das Bild zu dem Zeitpunkt, muss natürlich ein anderes Bild dargestellt werden.
Also reißt das Bild an der Stelle, reißen=tearing.


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

@JoM79 

Stimmt hast recht, daher kommt auch Tearing normal auch bei schnellen Bewegungen.
Besonders Shooter Spiele sind davon betroffen da man sich darin oft sehr schnell bewegt.

Aber ich muss zugeben, habe nicht immer Tearing.
In BO4 als Beispiel habe ich letztens gemerkt das ich mit 140-160 FPS kein Tearing hatte.
Mit Overwatch hingeben reicht es aus das ich kurz über die 120 FPS komme was mein Monitor auch max. darstellen kann  um Tearing zu bekommen.
Vielleicht sind die in BO4 so gering das ich sie nichts wahrnehme, keine Ahnung.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts dran das ich dass nicht sehe. Also muss es mit der zweiten Karte zutun haben? In Positiven Sinne
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Das ist das Problem.
Je nach fps, Monitor, Nutzer, Spiel, etc ist das stark unterschiedlich.
Ich spiele zB Rocket League mit 150fps limit und bemerke kein tearing.
Auch bei anderen Spiel fällt es eher selten auf.
Letzte Woche mal BF1 Singleplayer ausprobiert, sofort tearing bemerkt.
Aber das nur als Beispiel.

Ist wie mit dem 144Hz Effekt, nicht jeder sieht einen Unterschied im Spiel.


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

Was ich mich aber oft frage ist worin der Vorteil liegt mehr FPS als Hz zu haben? Oft ließt man... ich muss 200 FPS haben.
Monitor hat aber nur 60 Hz oder 144 Hz. Für mich hat dies noch nie ein Sinn ergeben.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Im Falle von Rocket League war es einfach die beste Einstellung für mich, um keine Probleme mit tearing zu haben.
Bei anderen Spielen, CS:GO zum Beispiel, ist der Lag bei 300fps einfach geringer als mit 144fps.
Liegt an der Engine.


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

So nach einem kleinen Mittagsschlaf bin ich auch wieder zurück.

@IICARUS 

Ich kann dir zu 99% sagen das nichts zu heiß wird und somit den Takt verändert, werde aber sogar mittels deinem Vorschlag auslesen.

Wieso glaubst du mir nicht das ich sehr starkes Tearing in jedem spiel habe ?
Nein ich habe keine Laggs oder Ruckler noch sonst was, es ist heftiges Tearing.

Z.b Fortnite, Mein Monitor ist mit 4K und 60Hz angegeben das Spiel wird auch in 4K und im durchschnitt 100FPS wiedergegeben.
Und es entsteht heftiges Tearing, außer ich Limitier die FPS auf genau 54Hz dann kann ich alle spiele fast ohne Tearing spielen.

Das ist auch das erste mal das ich so ein Problem habe....

Also um es kurz und knapp zu machen, entweder ich Limitier für jedes Spiel die FPS auf 54Hz oder (was ich ja sowieso vor hatte) ich kaufe mir noch einen Monitor mit 165Hz+.

Was ich unterkeinen umständen möchte ist Vsync an schallten, ja Input Lag - hat sich schon immer angefühlt....Gummi artig... jedenfalls kann man mit Vsync keinen Shooter spielen das kann mir niemand erzählen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, in World of Warcraft habe ich in 4K teilweiße 130 FPS hier ist Vsync aus und nichts zu Unterstützung an.
Nun wenn ich in den Ingame Einstellungen von DX11 auf DX12 umstelle habe ich genau das selbe wie in den anderen Spielen, stelle ich es wieder auf DX11 um läuft alles wunderbar.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Sicher das Gsync wirklich läuft?
Bei 54fps und Gsync aktiv darf es kein tearing, ausser Spiel lässt kein Gsync zu.
Solange Gsync aktiv heisst das, kein tearing und nicht fast ohne tearing.
Wenn du die 60fps mit Vsync dauerhaft halten kannst, weisst du ja es ohne tearing aussieht.
Sollte das bei 54fps nicht der Fall sein, läuft Gsync auch nicht.

Edit:
Nur zur Vollständigkeit, die Monitortechnologie in den 3D Einstellungen der Nvidia Systeuerung steht auf Gsync?


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

So sieht meine Einstellung aus + Es wird angezeigt das mein Monitor Gsync unterstützt oder kann ich noch anderweitig Testen ob es an oder aus ist ?

60FPS + Vsync KEIN Tearing dafür Gummi Spielerlebnis.
Bei genau 54HZ habe ich ganz leicht im Unteren Bereich aufn Bild Tearing damit könnte ich aber sogar leben da es wirklich so gut wie nichts ist.

Ich habe auch Probiert ohne FPS Limiter + Gsync aus = Unverändertes Bild es wird weder besser noch Schlechter.
Ich habe auch Probiert ohne FPS Limiter + Gsync an = Unverändertes Bild es wird weder besser noch Schlechter.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Ich bin sonst nicht dafür, aber schmeiss mal den Treiber mit DDU runter und installier den neusten von der Nvdiaseite.
Vorher kannst du nochmal Gsync ausschalten und bei 54fps testen.
Sollte es das gleiche Ergebnis bringen, dann ist Gsync nicht aktiv.
Eventuell nochmal Gsync für Fenster und Vollbild aktivieren.
Der Monitor ist bei der Auflösung auf 60Hz gestellt?
Nicht dass da durch einen dummen Zufall was falsch gelaufen ist.


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Ja Monitor steht auf 60HZ 

Was meinst du mit DDU? Werde ich aber dann mal machen und testen.

Beides schon getestet mit Gsync an und aus keinen Unterschied, im Fenster und Vollbild auch schon getestet auch kein Unterschied.


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2018)

Damit kannst du vom Treiber alles restlos entfernen und dann komplett neu installieren.
Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) - Download - ComputerBase

Solltest du aber im Abgesichertem Modus machen.
Du kannst auch diesen Befehl ausführen:

```
C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /r /o /f /t 00
```

Kannst dir auch als Verknüpfung einrichten und dann startet dein Rechner in den Abgesichertem Modus.
Kann nützlich werden da Win 10 oft so schnell startet das man nicht gleich rein kommt.

Und beim Rest wollte ich dir nichts unterstellen, nur sicher gehen das in diesem Bereich alles passt.


----------



## apollo20 (21. November 2018)

Okay werde ich mal machen, muss mich aber erst mal da rein lesen scheint ja net ohne Risiko zu sein ?


----------



## apollo20 (22. November 2018)

Moin zusammen,

Ich habe alles so gemacht wie beschrieben und den Treiber neu Installiert Ergebnis ist das selbe wie vorher auch hm...

Fassen wir noch mal zusammen,

World of Warcraft läuft ganz normal mit Ultra Einstellungen und DX11 bei 100 FPS ohne Tearing.
Alle anderen Games muss ich auf MAX. 54Hz Limitieren dann habe ich nur noch am unteren Rand vom Monitor, ca. einen Bereich von 1cm höhe Tearing.

Gibt es evtl. noch eine Möglichkeit den Monitor mit einem Update zu versehen ? Ich kann eine Datei runter laden auf der Acer Seite aber das ist im Format .ICC kenn mich da selbst nicht so gut aus...

Sollte beim Bild nicht mein Monitor Name stehen? Und nicht irgendwas mit Standard.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2018)

Das ist ein Farbprofil.
Aber wie gesagt, Gsync läuft bei dir, warum auch immer, nicht.
Wenn du im Spiel bist mit 54fps, ruf mal das OSD vom Monitor auf und drück den Knopf für Information.
Dort sollte er dir anzeigen, in welchem Modus er gerade läuft.


----------



## apollo20 (22. November 2018)

Dort steht immer *Modus: Nvidia G-Sync*, egal ob ich die FPS Limitier oder Unbegrenzt lass.


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2018)

So ich gebe auch mal noch ein paar tipps.
Ich habe den selben Monitor und auch eine RTX2080ti
Ob Gsync läuft kannst du ganz einfach heraus finden!! Mach mal am Bildschirm die FPS Anzeige an.
Da siehst du mit welcher Frequenz der Monitor läuft. 
Wenn du ingame unter 60 fps fällst oder die fps limitierst muss sich diese Zahl immer den aktuellen FPS anpassen. Wenn sie es nicht tut läuft G-sync nicht.

Zweitens auch wenn du die fps auf zb 58 limitierst kan  es vorkommen das die fps kurz über 60 gehen=tearing (dieses phänomen kann ich auch beobachten).

V-sync funktioniert da besser.

Wegen dem Input lag, hast du evtl. Noch so was eingedtellt wie "prerendering".

Ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Spiele gibt welche einige Bilder "vorrendern" das Resultat ist ein relativ grosser Input lag.

Ich selbst Betreibe ein Setup mit noch einem 240hz monitor.

Wenn ich dann finde das der input lag am 4k monitor zu gross ist, wechsel ich meist auf full hd mit 240hz.

Deshalb spiele ich eher genüssliche Titel in 4k. Diese dafür meist mit aktiviertem V-sync.

Aber zb. BF5 oder auch Destiny spiele ich ganz gerne am 4k Monitor. Und die spiele lauffen auch mit v-sync in einem für mich akzeptablen input lag. Wichtig zb. Bei BF5 ist das man das prerendering dann ausschaltet, sonst wird der input lag hässlich.

Klar hat man am 60hz monitor immer etwas mehr input lag als am 240hz monitor. Aber das ist auch logisch.


----------



## apollo20 (22. November 2018)

Ja das macht sie, sprich Limitier ich auf z.b 55 FPS steht auch oben rechts vom Monitor 55.

Werde ich Testen, V-sync an und Prerendering ausschalten.

Obwohl ich komplett vom V-sync wegkommen möchte, da ich eher sehr empfindlich auf Input Lags reagiere.

Stellst du V-Sync in den NV-Systemeinstellungen ein (auf EIN oder Schnell?) oder direkt Ingame ?

Wenn alles nichts hilft, muss ich wohl den weg für mich gehen und Shooter ausschließlich auf 165Hz+ Spielen und Ruhige Titel auf meinem 4K.

Oder einen 4K mit 144Hz, aber ob sich die 2500 Euronen lohnen ?!


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2018)

Also wenn da steht 55... und du dann immer noch tearing hast(auch wenn es nur im untered drittel ist) dann stimmt etwas nicht! Tausche am besten einmal noch das DP kabel...
Ich schalte meist v-sync im spiel ein, ich habe kein Unterschid bemerkt wenn ich es über den Treiber mache.

Wenn du allergisch bist gegen input lag, dann würde ich noch ein schnellerer Monitor kaufen.


----------



## 0ssi (22. November 2018)

Mehr FPS als Hz geht auch ohne Tearing indem man die *Vertikale Synchronisierung auf Schnell* stellt. Das ist *Nvidia Fast Sync* für weniger Input Lag durch mehr als 60FPS auf 60Hz.
Leider soll das Mikroruckler erzeugen und mit mehr FPS als Hz wird das Bild nicht wirklich flüssiger denn auch wenn man 120FPS hat dann nimmt man auf 60Hz davon nur 60FPS wahr.


----------



## apollo20 (22. November 2018)

DP Kabel habe ich schon getauscht, auch von DP auf HDMI getestet immer das selbe Problem.

Die Einstellung auf Schnell habe ich auch schon mal Versucht und ja das Bild ist nicht so toll als Ohne und auch Ruckler sind bemerkbar aber nur ganz gering.

Im Notfall bring ich den monitor zurück..in der Hoffnung direkt einen Neuen zu bekommen da ich keinen mehr hier habe...


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2018)

Was hattest du vorher für einen Monitor??
Ich selbst hatte vor dem 4k monitor immer nur 60hz monitore.
Ich habe dann erst alles auf dem 4k monitor gespielt, und fand mit G-sync und v-sync immer alles flüssig und direkt. Erst als ich auf Empfehlung noch einem 240hz monitor gekauft habe, lernte ich was wirklich flüssig ist! 
Seit dem Moment finde ich die 60Hz viel schlimmer was input lag und tuckler angeht.

Hattest du vorher schon einen Monitor mit 100+ Herz? 

Lustig finde ich, wenn man mit Controller spielt, fällt einem das viel weniger auf!

Ich spiele fast alle games welche ich in 4k spiele mit Controller. Alles was mit der Maus zutun hat ist geiler auf dem 240hz monitor.

Für mich ist das ein gesunder Kompromiss.


----------



## apollo20 (22. November 2018)

Ich hatte vorher nur ganz normal 1920x1080 60Hz Monitore deshalb ist jetzt schon die Umstellung auf 4K Heftig ^^

Ja wie gesagt ich hatte ja sowieso vor noch einen mit 144Hz+ zu kaufen...was hast du den für einen ? Also den 240Hz.

Werde es trotzdem versuchen mit V-sync, ich Spiele ausschließlich mit Maus und Tastatur da merk ich halt sofort den Input Lag.


----------



## 0ssi (22. November 2018)

apollo20 schrieb:


> Die Einstellung auf Schnell habe ich auch schon mal Versucht und ja das Bild ist nicht so toll als Ohne und auch Ruckler sind bemerkbar aber nur ganz gering.



Im Prinzip musst du bei 120FPS@60Hz mit Fast Sync zusätzlich auch noch den Frame Limiter von RTSS nutzen um auszuschließen, daß die Ruckler von schlechten Frametimes im CPU Limit kommen
also wenn das Spiel mit 110-150FPS läuft dann in RTSS bei Framerate Limit 100 eintragen. Dann sind es konstante 100FPS@60Hz mit Fast Sync ohne CPU Limit.  Besser kann man es nicht einstellen.
Aber wie es hier schon mehrmals angesprochen wurde, für die von dir aufgezählten Spiele ist WQHD 144Hz eindeutig besser. Wenn du das erste Mal 144FPS@144Hz siehst wirst du begeistert sein !


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2018)

Ich selbst habe noch ein Asus ROG Swift PG258Q, 240Hz 25" als 2. Monitor.

Ich Betreibe damit halt beide Extreme... einmal ein 4k mit hoher Auflösung und einmal ein fullhd mit Schneller Frequenz. WQHD mit 144 hz wäre dicherlich nicht so verkehrt.

Weil ja bei mir ist es in vielen spielen so, dass ich 4k von der Grafikkarte limitiert bin und Full HD vielfach zwischen 100 und 200fps im CPU Limit sitze(i7 8700k) 

Da wäre sicherlich WQHD mit 144HZ ein guter Sweetspot dazwischen.

Aber nun ja im Pro Gamer Bereich spielen alle mit den Full HD 240Hz monitoren.


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Ich sag zu immer... besser man kennt hohe Hz erst garnicht dann vermisst man auch nichts



Das ist echt so... seit ich 240Hz kenne ruckelt an jedem office pc mit 60hz... schon alleine der Mauszeiger


----------



## apollo20 (22. November 2018)

Also dank euren Tipps läuft jetzt alles perfekt und in was für einer Hammer Grafik <3 (vorher nur auf 1920x1080 gespielt)
Keine Ruckler kein Input Lag und Flüssig (Ok ich kenn nichts anders als 60Hz)

Eingestellt habe ich jetzt G-Sync on + V-Sync Schnell und Ingame wo es möglich ist Limitier ich alles auf 60Hz wo es nicht Ingame möglich ist Limitier ich über das Tool RTSS.

Das einzige was mich wundert ist das WOW egal ob ich jetzt 40 oder 60 FPS Limitier am Monitor steht immer 60Hz läuft aber trotzdem gut zwar nicht so flüssig wie der Rest aber es ist OK, kann es sein das es mit DX11 zusammenhängt ? Ich kann DX12 auswählen dann habe ich aber wieder Tearing.

Aber ich freue mich schon auf meinen 240Hz Monitor.

Gäbs da von eurer Seite Empfehlungen ?
Mindestens sollte er 2560 x 1440 haben.


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2018)

Wenn der Monitor immer 60 anzeigt, dann läuft g sync nicht.
Das gibt es zwischen durch... dann läuft zb. Das Programm nicht wirklich im vollbild, sondern nur "randloses Fenster". Das directx 12 zwischen durch probleme mit g sync macht kann ich bestätigen. Das macht bei mir ab und zu auch schwierigkeiten.
(Vorallem wen meine beiden Monitore gleichzeitig laufen) 

Glaube 240hz und WQHD gibt es (noch) nicht. Es gibt nur WQHD 165 Hz oder Full HD 240 Hz so viel ich weis.

Grundsätzlich ist aber die Acer Predator Reihe oder die Asus Rog Swift Reihe sicherlich gut was Gaming Monitore Betrifft.

Mir persönlich gefällt die Asus Reihe noch etwas besser, was Optik und vorallem der Standfuss betrifft.

Der Asus Standfuss ist Bombenfest, da wackelt nix und er lässt sich in alle Richtungen verstellen.

Der Acer Standfuss lässt sich zwar genauso verstellen, aber er wirkt gegen den Asus wie ein Spielzeug und alles wackelt auch viel mehr.

Der Asus" Asus ROG Swift PG258Q, 240Hz 25" Monitor" kann ich voll ung ganz empfehlen, wenn du auf 240HZ willst.

Aber aktuell wäre für den Durchschnitts User wohl eher WQHD und 165 HZ zu empfehlen.

Der Unterschid von 165 zu 240 Hz wird sicherlich nur minimal sein.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. November 2018)

Was genau hast du nun geändert, damit G-Sync nun funktioniert? Nur Vsync auf "schnell"?

240 Hz mit WQHD gibt es noch nicht. Nimm lieber WQHD und 144 Hz - und da gibt es massige: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/


----------



## apollo20 (22. November 2018)

Ich habe lediglich zum G-sync das V-sync Schnell aktiviert und die FPS auf 60Hz Limitiert, hätte ich die FPS nicht limitiert auf die Hz vom Monitor Schaltet G-sync  automatisch ab. Auch das bild wird mit Limitierter FPS Flüssiger warum auch immer.

So kann ich davon berichten.

Meine Voraussetzung sind Mindestens 165 Hz 27 Zoll und WQHD


----------

